# FIVEMEGA 24K GOLD 1D MAG



## GLOCK18 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## karlthev (Apr 23, 2008)

A matching bling for a Golden SPY005! Fer sale, fer lookin', fer using? Sure looks nice!


Karl


----------



## Illum (Apr 23, 2008)

24K gold? :huh2:

I thought it was chrome:huh:


----------



## GLOCK18 (Apr 23, 2008)

It came from FM in Nickel, I hade my friend apply 24k it makes a good match for my Mini mag in gold .


----------



## Patriot (Apr 23, 2008)

That's amazing looking. There is nothing like gold! 

What you are going to make it into?


----------



## GLOCK18 (Apr 23, 2008)

I installed a Milkoff Quad Drop In using 4 Eneloop AA batteries.


----------



## qip (Apr 23, 2008)

How much is all of that ?  and do you tell people what it cost :laughing: i would be kicked out on the street for something like that


man if you ever drop that .....:mecry:


----------



## GLOCK18 (Apr 23, 2008)

1.FM 1D Mag Host originaly in Nickel $80
2.FM 1D to 4 AA battery holder $38
3. 4 Eneloop batteries $10
4 Malkoff Quad Drop In $250
Gold Plating Free from My BUD Total 378.00

WOW FACTOR PRICE LESS

Thinking I will need some of those white gloves they use at the MONTBLANC store.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 23, 2008)

qip said:


> How much is all of that ?  and do you tell people what it cost :laughing: i would be kicked out on the street for something like that
> 
> 
> man if you ever drop that .....:mecry:




Hey, doncha know that yer never, EVER supposed to ask what we pay for these beauties????  That's like a woman telling ya her age!!! Coupala big bucks here, coupala big bucks there....no problemo!! :nana:


Karl


----------

